# Need Help Coding I&D Abscesses



## Hopp (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi - Wondering if anyone could help me with coding of I&D of abscesses.- Not sure when
to use the 10060 vs 2000 of the following 25028   Drs office note states that I&D was
performed of the Soft tissue abscess left arm (antecubital).  I am very confused with all the abscess codes and not sure which one to use.  DX:abscess left arm   TIA
Deb,CPC


----------



## demassd (Oct 1, 2010)

The physician drains a deep abscess or hematoma in 25028 or an infected bursa in 25031 from the forearm and/or wrist. The physician makes an incision in the forearm or wrist overlying the site of the abscess, hematoma, or bursa. Dissection is carried down through the deep subcutaneous tissues and may be continued into the fascia or muscle to expose the abscess or hematoma. The incision may be extended if the mass is larger than expected. When the infected bursa, abscess, or hematoma is identified, it is incised and the contents are drained. The area is irrigated and the incision is repaired in layers with sutures, staples, and/or Steri-strips; closed with drains in place; or simply left open to further facilitate drainage of infection. The physician makes a small incision through the skin overlying an abscess for incision and drainage (e.g., carbuncle, cyst, furuncle, paronychia, hidradenitis). The abscess or cyst is opened with a surgical instrument, allowing the contents to drain. The lesion may be curetted and irrigated. 
The physician leaves the surgical wound open to allow for continued drainage. For complicated or multiple cysts in 10061, the physician may place a Penrose latex drain or gauze strip packing to allow continued drainage. Complicated cysts may require later surgical closure. Report 10060 for incision and drainage of a simple or single abscess. 
I copied and pasted the definitions from the EncoderPro website. I hope this helps you.
Darla Mitchell, CPC


----------

